# xorg7 e amsn [RISOLTO]

## RockSteady

ho aggiornato a xorg7 e non mi si avvia piu amsn

hitman@localhost ~ $ amsn

Application initialization failed: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"

Error in startup script: this isn't a Tk applicationunknown color name "Black"

    (default value for "-highlightcolor" in widget ".")

    invoked from within

"load /usr/lib/tk8.4/../libtk8.4.so Tk"

    ("package ifneeded" script)

    invoked from within

"package require Tk"

    (file "/usr/bin/amsn" line 46)

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

sei sicuro di aver smascherato tutto correttamente? a non me non ha dato problemi, e non ho nemmeno dovuto dare un revdep-rebuild

----------

## RockSteady

sembra di si

ho seguito la guida postata piu volte qui sul forum   :Confused: 

----------

## alx15

Stesso identico errore.....ci sto litigando da qualche giorno

----------

## ElDios

Anche qui stesso errore... non è solo amsn.. penso sia un problema di tutte quelle basate su Tcl/tk...

----------

## SilverXXX

Avete emerso il nuovo virtual/x11? Riemerso tcl/tck o amsn?

----------

## unz

vanno installate le tcl/tck instabili ... fate una ricerca nel forum ... tipo amsn+font+aliasing ... troverete un ottimo how-to e vi beccherete amsn con, finalmente dei fonts accettabili e funzionante su xorg [lo sto usando da un mesetto con xgl ... e va alla grande]

----------

## lavish

Da me tutto bene con queste due versioni:

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/amsn-0.95-r2  USE="imlib -gnome -kde -xmms" 4,741 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.12  USE="-threads" 3,418 kB

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

a me tutto bene con queste:

```

amsn: 0.95-r2

tcl: 8.4.9

tk: 8.4.9
```

----------

## RockSteady

soluzione

emergere tcl 8.4.12

----------

## riccardo_m

@ProT-0-TypE

scusa puoi postare che USE hai utilizzato per quei pacchetti?

----------

## ElDios

esatto.. thread o no?   :Question: 

----------

## unz

A me così va ...

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-im/amsn-0.95-r2  USE="gnome imlib xmms -kde" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.5.0  USE="threads" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tk-8.5.0  USE="threads" 0 kB [1]

```

----------

## riccardo_m

@unz che global USE hai?

----------

## unz

pronto? ... sicuro? 

```
Portage 2.1_pre7-r4 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.16-beyond1-gUnz- i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-beyond1-gUnz- i686 AMD Athlon(tm)  2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/exp /usr/local/xgl /usr/local/bmg-main"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cddb cdr chm cli crypt cups dba dbus dga dhcp dio directfb dlloader dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dvr3 dxr3 eds effects encode ethereal exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticdb ftp gd gdbm gif gimp glitz gnome gnome-firefox gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal ieee1394 imlib inkjar innodb ipv6 it java javascript jpeg jpeg2k justify kad kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas lcms ldap libg++ libnotify libwww live lm_sensors mad matroska mikmod mime mjpeg mmx mmx2 mmxext mng mono mozdevelop mp3 mpeg mppe-mppc musepack mysql nautilus ncurses network nls nntp noamazon nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis on-the-fly-crypt opengl oss pam pcre pdflib pear perl pic plugin png ppds python quicktime readline real rtc samba scanner sdl session skey slp speex spell sse ssl svg symlink szip t1lib tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales utf8 v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis win32codecs wmf wv xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xprint xv xvmc zeroconf zip zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_-acecad input_devices_-aiptek input_devices_-calcomp input_devices_-citron input_devices_-digitaledge input_devices_-dmc input_devices_-dynapro input_devices_-elo2300 input_devices_-elographics input_devices_-fpit input_devices_-hyperpen input_devices_-jamstudio input_devices_-joystick input_devices_-magellan input_devices_-magictouch input_devices_-microtouch input_devices_-mutouch input_devices_-palmax input_devices_-penmount input_devices_-spaceorb input_devices_-summa input_devices_-synaptics input_devices_-tek4957 input_devices_-ur98 input_devices_-vmmouse input_devices_-void kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_none video_cards_-apm video_cards_-ark video_cards_-ati video_cards_-chips video_cards_-cirrus video_cards_-cyrix video_cards_-dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_-fglrx video_cards_-glint video_cards_-i128 video_cards_-i740 video_cards_-i810 video_cards_-imstt video_cards_-mga video_cards_-neomagic video_cards_-newport video_cards_-nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_-rendition video_cards_-s3 video_cards_-s3virge video_cards_-savage video_cards_-siliconmotion video_cards_-sis video_cards_-sisusb video_cards_-sunbw2 video_cards_-suncg14 video_cards_-suncg3 video_cards_-suncg6 video_cards_-sunffb video_cards_-sunleo video_cards_-suntcx video_cards_-tdfx video_cards_-tga video_cards_-trident video_cards_-tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_-vga video_cards_-via video_cards_-vmware video_cards_-voodoo"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *riccardo_m wrote:*   

> @ProT-0-TypE
> 
> scusa puoi postare che USE hai utilizzato per quei pacchetti?

 

certo!

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.9  USE="-threads" 3,414 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.9  USE="-threads" 3,189 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/amsn-0.95-r2  USE="gnome imlib -kde -xmms" 4,741 kB
```

----------

## power83

Volevo segnalare anche altri client MSN oltre amsn: gaim, e soprattutto mercury-bin, davvero fantastico questo, nonostante sia in java.

www.mercury.to (gia' in portage da molto)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

peccato sia instabile... se vuoi imparare le eccezioni in java usa mercury per 3 giorni di fila!

----------

## power83

bah....io ho utilizzato la 1709 x mesi e non ha mai crashato.......a parte il fatto che da l loro sito c'e' anche la versione senza java...

EDIT: e poi nn capisco come mettere le mie emoticons personalizzate (salvate in .gif) su gaim......su amsn si possono aggiugnere?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *power83 wrote:*   

> bah....io ho utilizzato la 1709 x mesi e non ha mai crashato.......a parte il fatto che da l loro sito c'e' anche la versione senza java...
> 
> 

 

la versione senza java? 

penso che senza o con VM indichi la versione con virtual machine inclusa o no

----------

## riccardo_m

grazie per l'aiuto ma continuo a soffrire il mio problema di non riuscire ad usare amsn  :Crying or Very sad: 

accontentiamoci di kopete  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Fadry

Per tutti quelli che hanno aggiornato xorg dal 6.8 al 7 e amsn non funziona è questa la soluzione:

1)Aprire il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf con il vostro editor di testo preferito

2)commentare o cancellare la riga  RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

----------

## unz

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> Per tutti quelli che hanno aggiornato xorg dal 6.8 al 7 e amsn non funziona è questa la soluzione:
> 
> 1)Aprire il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf con il vostro editor di testo preferito
> 
> 2)commentare o cancellare la riga  RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

 

.. e mettere questa 

```
 RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

```

----------

